
Show HN: Airsite – a mobile app for building simple websites - pyankoff
https://airsite.co
======
_jomo
Any service that claims to be "free" and doesn't have a very obvious business
model gets me very suspicious. I usually start reading the service's privacy
policy.

This website's "Privacy Policy" states:

> We collect [personal information] by fair and lawful means, with your
> knowledge and consent. We also let you know why we’re collecting it and how
> it will be used.

Yet personal data is collected through Google Analytics without being
mentioned anywhere and without my consent. The policy is also the linked
privacy policy for the Android and iOS app. It doesn't let the reader know why
personal information is collected and how it's used, as it claims. Is that
different in the actual apps? Also, what data does the website and the app
collect?

~~~
pyankoff
Definitely need to improve Privacy Policy. I've just used some random privacy
policy generator a few months ago when it was just a random side project.

There is a paid PRO plan in the app. It's pretty standard for site builders -
pay for custom domains and premium blocks. I'll add this info to the website.

Thank you for the feedback!

------
harrisreynolds
Nice work!

Did you build airsite.co on Airsite?

Is there also a web version? I like the idea of quick edits on a phone but am
having a hard time seeing building a whole site only on a phone.

I am thinking through a similar problem with Webase [1] which is a platform
for building apps without coding. I have make it work ok on a phone, but I
think most people will be more comfortable on a computer when using the tool.

Best of luck to you!

[1] [https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

~~~
pyankoff
Thanks! I actually did build the [https://airsite.co](https://airsite.co) home
page with the Airsite app (meta! :)

I'm still debating if I should have a bare bones landing page with just 2
download app buttons or show off the possibilities of the editor more.

I would probably add a web version at some point. Desktop is definitely more
convenient for "building a website" type of work. I guess many people who want
to build something on mobile now, just don't have access to desktop and
therefore have to do it on mobile.

------
pyankoff
Hey everyone! I've been hacking on Airsite for the past few months. It started
as a side project, but now I'm kind of full time on it.

The goal is to build something that's friendly and intuitive for someone who
makes their first website. But also powerful and flexible enough for power
users who can create pretty much anything they want. I made 3 iterations of
the editor and the current one is pretty close to flexbox layout.

I would really appreciate any feedback! You can email me at andrey@airsite.co
tweet @pyankoff or join the discussion on Product Hunt -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/airsite](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/airsite)

~~~
jc_811
Hi! Nice work. Genuine question, how do you plan to differentiate from the
countless other non-coding website builders out there?

~~~
pyankoff
Hi, thank you!

Great question, I don't think I realized how many website builders there are
before I started working on Airsite :D Just on Product Hunt: there is another
one launching today, and one yesterday.

I think the main differentiator now is that it's mobile-first, there are not
that many of those and even fewer good ones.

The problem with the mobile focus is that building a website is kind of too
complex of a task for mobile. Not having a mouse/keyboard and having all your
controls on the same small mobile screen makes everything so much harder.

So, to summarize, I'm differentiating by focusing on mobile, but there are
some trade-offs in that focus that make it harder to build a good product. I
hope not impossible. I guess we'll see :)

~~~
iudqnolq
FYI on Firefox mobile (preview and stable) your site overflows horizontally by
a few hundred px. Also your testimonials made me laugh and admire your
chutzpah, which may not be the effect you're going for :)

~~~
pyankoff
Haha, yeah, definitely not the effect I was going for :) They are real though,
but I see what you mean, lots of room for improvement.

Thanks for the note, fixing Firefox!

~~~
iudqnolq
Your site looks cool, I've just never seen that kind of testimonials
attributed to random ppl.

------
butz
Examples have some extra scrollbars on Firefox, is that intentional?

~~~
pyankoff
Nope, thanks for letting me know. Will fix!

